# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  (( الضرورات الخمس وحفظ الإسلام لها ))،لشيخنا الإمام صالح الفوزان

## سلمان أبو زيد

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

الحمد لله . والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله . نبينا محمد ومن والاه . وبعد: 

فإن الإسلام جاء بحفظ الضرورات الخمس التي هي الدين . والنفس والعقل والعرض والمال. ليعيش المسلم في هذه الدنيا آمنا مطمئنا يعمل لدنياه وآخرته ويعيش المجتمع المسلم أمة واحدة متماسكة كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً وكالجسد الواحد إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمى والسهر ولا يمكن ذلك إلا بحفظ هذه الضرورات الخمس من الخلل والعبث . وأعظمها الدين الذي يتعامل العبد به مع ربه ومع إخوانه فمن حاول العبث به بارتكاب شيء من نواقضه عالما متعمدا وجب أن يستتاب فإن تاب وإلا قتل كيلا يتخذ الدين ألعوبة وسخرية فقد حاول بعض أهل الكتاب العبث به بهذه المكيدة لصد الناس عنه . قال تعالى: (( وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ آمِنُوا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَجْهَ النَّهَارِ وَاكْفُرُوا آخِرَهُ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ )) فكشف الله مكيدتهم وبين مكرهم وأفشل خطتهم وصان دينه من عبثهم به وقد توعد الله من يرتد عن دينه بأشد الوعيد فقال تعالى: (( وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ )) وأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتل المرتد وأحل دمه فقال: ( من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ) وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث: النفس بالنفس . والثيب الزاني. والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة ) وقاتل أبو بكر رضي الله عنه المرتدين بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولذلك عقد الفقهاء رحمهم الله في كتب الفقه بابا سموه : ( باب حكم المرتد ) وذكروا فيه أسباب الردة وحكم المرتد . والردة هي الرجوع عن دين الإسلام بارتكاب ناقض من نواقضه بقول أو فعل أو اعتقاد أو شك . فمن وقع في شيء من نواقض الإسلام عالما مختارا فإنه تجب استتابته . فإن تاب وإلا قتل تنفيذا لأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : ( من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ) وليس ذلك من باب الإكراه على الدخول في الإسلام كما يقول بعض الكتاب ويستدل بقوله تعالى : (( لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ )) فإن معنى الآية أن أحدا لا يكره على الدخول في الإسلام لأن هداية القلوب بيد الله كما قال الله تعالى لنبيه : (( إِنَّكَ لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ )) وقال تعالى : (( أَفَأَنْتَ تُكْرِهُ النَّاسَ حَتَّى يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ )) ولكن الكفار يدعون إلى الإسلام فمن استجاب لدخول فيه عن اقتناع واختيار فالحمد لله . ومن أبى وحاول وصد الناس عن الدخول في الإسلام وأراد نشر الكفر في الأرض أو قاتل المسلمين فإنه يقاتل ليصل الإسلام إلى البشرية . ومن دخل في الإسلام عن طوع واختيار وأقر بأنه الدين الحق ثم تركه وارتد عنه فإنه يقتل لردته حماية للدين من العبث وصد الناس عنه لأنه لم يتركه جهلا به وإنما تركه عن علم وعناد . قال تعالى : (( أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ )) فقتل المرتد حد من حدود الله لا يجوز تعطيله . ولا يجوز إنكاره ولا تشكيك الناس منه وجعله موضوعاً صحفياً أو فضائياً يتجاذبه الجهال بين أخذ ورد وتسفيه لمن يبينه للناس ويطالب بإقامته على مستحقه قال تعالى: (( وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُبِينًا )) . وقول بعضهم إن هذا يتنافى مع الحرية الدينية قول باطل لأن الله خلق الخلق لعبادته وحده لا شريك له ونهاهم عن عبادة غيره فالإنسان عبد ولا بد . فإما أن يكون عبد الله وإما أن يكون عبد للشيطان كما قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : 


هربوا من الرق الذي خلقوا له ** فبلوا برق النفس والشيطان
فالحرية الصحيحة هي في عبادة الله لأنه هو الرب الخالق الرازق . وفي ترك عبادة الله يكون الإنسان رقيقاً لهواه وشهوته وعبد الشياطين الجن والإنس وانظر إلى من تركوا عبادة الله كم لهم من الآلهة : (( يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ )) وفي عبادة الله عز العبد ورفعته وفي عبادة غير الله هوان العبد وذلته ولا يقال عن العالم الذي يبين هذا الحكم الذي دل عليه الكتاب والسنة وأجمع عليه علماء الأمة أنه متشدد أو تكفيري كما يقال في بعض الصحف والفضائيات لأن هذا من التطاول على أحكام الله ومن التطاول على العلماء والدعوة إلى كتمان ما أنزل الله وإرضاء الناس بما يسخط الله قال الله تعالى : (( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُولَئِكَ يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا فَأُولَئِكَ أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ )). 

فالذي يحاول طمس هذا وكتمانه يكون من الذين (( يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ . هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ )) 


وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين. 

كتبـه 
صالِح بن فَوزان الفَوزان 
عضو هيئة كبـار العلماء 
9 ـ 2 ـ 1429 هـ

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

المصدر : الموقع الرّسمـي للعلاَّمة صالح الفَوزان .

----------


## ناصر السوهاجي

وفق الله الشيخ العلامة صالح الفوزان وجعله غصة في حلوق أعداء الإسلام وزاده علماً وهدى .

----------


## احمد السنيد

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وجعلكم ذخرا لهذا الدين

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

حفظ الله الشيخ العالم صالح الفوزان 
واتمنى لو نتريث و لا نتساهل في اطلاق كلمة الامام بارك الله فيكم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> واتمنى لو نتريث و لا نتساهل في اطلاق كلمة الامام بارك الله فيكم


بل الواجب عليك أن تتريث أنت قبل هذا الكلام !!
لأن الشيخ رأس من رؤوس أهل السنة في هذا الزمان ، والإمام ابن باز والإمام بن عثيمين قبل موتهما قالوا للمسلمين " إسألوا صالح الفوزان " فهو إمام للسلفيين في كثير من البلدان ، وإن كنت أنت لا تراه " إمام " فعشرات الآلاف من طلاب العلم والعلماء في جميع أنحاء العالم يرونه إمام ، ويصفونه بالإمام .

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

حنانيك اخي وادي الذكريات 
لا احد ينكر علمه وكون ان الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى اوصى بسؤاله 
ولكن لا تنس ان ابن العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى انكر على احد طلبته لما وصف شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية بالامام فكيف بمن يصف الشيخ الفوزان بالامام؟!
وكون ان بعض العوام يصفونه بذلك ليس دليلا
بل علينا ان نحتفظ بلفظ امام ولا تطلق الا على من يستحقها والله اعلم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> حنانيك اخي وادي الذكريات 
> لا احد ينكر علمه وكون ان الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى اوصى بسؤاله 
> ولكن لا تنس ان ابن العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى انكر على احد طلبته لما وصف شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية بالامام فكيف بمن يصف الشيخ الفوزان بالامام؟!
> وكون ان بعض العوام يصفونه بذلك ليس دليلا
> بل علينا ان نحتفظ بلفظ امام ولا تطلق الا على من يستحقها والله اعلم


شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية هو إمام للمسلمين ، وما نسبته للشيخ  ابن عثيمين إن كان صحيحًا ، فهو عالم واحد يخطىء ويصيب رحمه الله تعالى والشيخ ابن عثيمين كان إماما للسلفيين  ، وقد وصف المئات من العلماء شيخ الإسلام بأنه إمام ، ووصف العالم بالإمامة ليس فيها حرج إن كان فعلا يستحقها ..
وأهل السنة الآن إن لم يكن الفوزان والبراك والعباد أئمة لهم ؟
فمن إمامهم ؟!
يا أخي نحن ننكر عليك انزعاجك من وصف واحد مثل الشيخ الوالد العلامة صالح الفوزن بأنه إمام ، لأننا صراحة باتفاق أكثر السلفيين على اختلاف توجهاتهم لا نجد خير منه ومن معه من إخوانه أقرانه يستحق أن يوصف بالإمام . 
فلا تنزعج من وصف الشيخ الفوزان بالإمام لأنه يستحقها ، فإن لم يكن يستحقها عندك ، فهو يستحقها عند عشرات الآلاف من طلاب العلم  والعلماء وليسوا من العوام !!

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ولكن لا تنس ان ابن العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى انكر على احد طلبته لما وصف شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية بالامام فكيف بمن يصف الشيخ الفوزان بالامام؟!
> وكون ان بعض العوام يصفونه بذلك ليس دليلا
> بل علينا ان نحتفظ بلفظ امام ولا تطلق الا على من يستحقها والله اعلم





> اذكر ان الامام ابن العثيمين رحمه الله قال ان النهي عن كثرة السؤال كانت في زمن نزول الوحي واما بعد انقطاعه فلا بأس بان يُكثر المرء الاسئلة فيما ينفعه.
> والدليل على ذلك سبب ورود الحديث ان رجلا سال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما اخبرهم بان الله اوجب عليهم الحج فقال او كل عام يا رسول الله وسكت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الى ان قال لو قلت نعم لوجبت ولو وجبت ما استطعتم ذروني وما امرتكم.


 
ولا تعليق !!

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

ابن العثيمين امام ولا كرامة

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ابن العثيمين امام ولا كرامة


يا أبا قتادة المتسمي بالسلفي ..
هل يعقل أنك تستدل بكلام الإمام ابن عثيمين بعدم وصف شيخ الإسلام بالإمامة !
ثم تصف أنت الشيخ ابن عثيمين بأنه إمام ولا كرامة ؟!
لا كرامة لمن ؟! لشيخ الإسلام أم الشيخ الفوزان ؟!
ولماذا هذا الإسلوب الملتوي !! تقول : ( ولا كرامة ) حتى تجمع الناس للدفاع عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين ؟! 
وهل أحد خالفك أن الشيخ ابن عثيمين هو إمام ؟!
دع عنك هذه الأساليب ، وكان الأفضل لك أن تعترف أنك متناقض !! وتقول اخطأت !! 
بدل هذا الجدال بالباطل !
شىء عجيب جدًا : 
يستدل بكلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين على عدم وصف شيخ الإسلام بأنه إمام !!
ثم يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين إمام ولا كرامـة !!

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

لم استدل بكلامه على ان شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية ليس امام انما ذكرت لك كلامه بعد ان نقلت كلامه رحمه الله تعالى انه قال: اسالوا الفوزان بعدي. 
فاستدلت بقوله على ان الفوزان امام فرددت عليك بان هذا لا يلزم منه انه امام وقلت لك كيف يكون هذا دليل على انه امام وهو انكر رحمه الله تعالى على احد طلبته لما وصف شيخ الاسلام بامام
انا لا اشك في امامة ابن العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى 
ولكن وصف الشيخ الفوزان بامام هذا امر يحتاج الى نظر والله اعلم

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> ولكن وصف الشيخ الفوزان بامام هذا امر يحتاج الى نظر والله اعلم


بغض النظر عن أي شىء قصدته أو لم تقصده :
أنت قلت : (( وكون ان بعض العوام يصفونه بذلك ليس دليلا )) !!
اكتب في أى محرك بحث هذه الجملة " الإمام الفوزان " وحاول أن تعد النتائج الرهيبة التي قد تصل لعشرات الآلاف وأكثرها من منتديات إسلامية .
فأنت لست طالب العلم فقط ! ، وليس كل هؤلاء الآلاف من الشيوخ وطلاب العلم هم عوام !!

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

بالنسبة لي لا أرى أن يوصف بالإمامة حي 
فإن الحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة 

وهذا مصداق لما قاله الصحابي الجليل عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه:
( من كان مستنا فليستن بمن قد مات فإن الحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة)

وكم ضحكت وأنا أرى كتب القرضاوي مكتوبا عليها :
تأليف الإمام يوسف القرضاوي

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

على كل 
موضوع لفظ الامام ومن يستحقها لو يفرد له موضوع حتى لا يظن ظان اننا نطعن في العالم الشيخ صالح الفوزان

----------


## أبو البنات

العالم لا تضيره الإطلاقات ولا المسميات..
ولفظ الإمام معلوم على من يطلق عند أهل العلم..
والعبرة بكلام اهل العلم وليس بكلام غيرهم..
وكلامك أخي ابا قتادة واضح ولا مطعن فيه على الشيخ حفظه الله..

----------

